# M.V. Marika 7



## Newfoundland Sailor

Anyone have any info or photos of the M.V Marika 7, sank between Newfoundland,Canada and the Azores with all the crew Janaury 4,1994. The vessel depart Sept Isles Canada with a load of Iron Ore.

Thanks
Clarence


----------



## Wribbenhall

*4 Clarence re MARIKA 7*



Newfoundland Sailor said:


> Anyone have any info or photos of the M.V Marika 7, sank between Newfoundland,Canada and the Azores with all the crew Janaury 4,1994. The vessel depart Sept Isles Canada with a load of Iron Ore.
> 
> Thanks
> Clarence


m.v. MARIKA 7 ore/oil carrier.
Launched as HENRY J.KAISER 26-4-73.,renamed GARDEN GREEN(Liberian flag )on completion. Renamed MARIKA 7 in 1991.
　
81,263 grt
169,147 dwt.
LOA 295m
Beam 47.5 m.
　
　
　
foundered 45.46N/33.40W 1.1.94 (36*)
------------------------------------------------------------------
Report below is from the Independent,U.K. newspaper)
　
*36 adrift after ship sinks off Canada *
_Monday, 3 January 1994_
NOVA SCOTIA (Reuter) - None of the 36 Greek and Filipino crew of a cargo ship that apparently sank in a North Atlantic winter storm on Saturday had been found, the Canadian Coast Guard said yesterday.
The tanker Freja Svea, which arrived on the scene where the Liberian-registered iron-ore carrier Marika 7 had sent out a distress signal, reported finding lights in the water but no crew members, said Dan Bedell, a coastguard spokesman. He said the 900ft ship left Sept Iles, Quebec, on Monday bound for the Netherlands and hit heavy seas about 935 miles (1,500km) east of Newfoundland.
But Mr Bedell added that the ship had carried several lifeboats and there was a chance that survivors could be found, although the rough conditions would make rescue difficult. 'In those kinds of stormy seas a rescue of any sort will be pretty rough,' he said. 'If the tanker comes to lower its rescue boats, they could be easily smashed against the hull of the boat because of the waves and winds.'
A Canadian Coast Guard Hercules aircraft was also on its way to the area to search for survivors, Mr Bedell said. On an earlier flight lights had been seen bobbing in the water where the ship had sent out distress signals, he said.
The Canadian Press news agency said a Canadian military plane spotted two life-rafts, but darkness made it impossible to tell if there were any survivors.
　
　
Kind Regards
Wribbenhall
Sorry no photos.
　
　
*　*


----------



## Aisha

Hi does anybody here have articles of MV Marika 7, i mean articles from newspapers, magazine, photos of previous crews before it sunk.I was a just kid when all this happen, and i just hear stories about what it...Thanks...

"The Canadian Press news agency said a Canadian military plane spotted two life-rafts, but darkness made it impossible to tell if there were any survivors."


So there could have been any possibilities that some could had been survive?

Thanks....


----------



## Aisha

*my email was hacked.....*

i think some1 tries to hack my email account...... when i open my email... its sez "activity below doesn't look like yours, change your password immediately" Unknown Netherlands (direct-adsl.nl:86.95.14.193) Jul 8"

hmmm.... im just asking if theres any articles i could read ... you dont have to invade my privacy..... thanks!!!


----------



## randcmackenzie

I was in drydock alongside her in Lisbon 1988. From what I recall she was an ore/oil or oil/bulk/ore, but whether still trading as such then I don't know.

She would have been 20 years old at the time of her loss, and the years were not usually kind to such vessels. In these days the steelwork could very easily have been in pretty poor condition. Especially the ballast tanks.


----------

